# Northern Ireland



## dilligaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Im looking for any information on people or companies in ireland that could convert a low roof van for me, not looking anything too fancey, rock n roll bed, kitchen unit, hob fridge, insulated, that sort of thing....
Any help would be great thanks!!!


----------

